# Wolf Lord Logan Grimnar



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

This is a commission and the client wanted me to leave his base empty so that he makes it the way he's got all his army. Anyway: 
Wolf Lord Logan Grimnar (in preherecy colors)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it! Simple scheme and excellently executed. The wolf pelt and his hair looks very nice. +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice job. He's one of my favourite GW models, in particular his face. Your simple but very effective scheme looks very cool on him.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very clean and simple (yet effective) paint job. Only two complaints... 

1) gun barrels not drilled out. 
2) Mould lines on the models left fore arm, shoulder pad, fingers and on the left foot.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice! +Rep.

Some critisisms: 

Lovely model, really well executed and nice flat thin paint. However, the highlight (imo) are a bit extreme, and the white might be a bit ott. Not everywhere, just where the white is a little bold, like on the feet and hands. The extreme highlights are meant to be really thin and just define where the light reflects back at its lightest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the extreme highlights and well done with the face. Shame about those mold lines (now they've been pointed out, i wouldn't have noticed otherwise).

Well done.

Rev


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you guys for your feedback. It's funny that I checked this model twice to remove those mold lines, and they are still there. Shame on meP TheReverd). And about those barrels and not drilling them, I can asure you I had that in mind. Well here's the problem. The client came from his island to my place, for 2 days. I only had 1,5day to finish this model. The problem was that the model was bought from e-bay and was in a really bad condition. Had to remove the paint and ALL THAT GLUE, damn.. Costed me, much time. Then tried to remove the mold lines. Then had to drill the barrels. Well, I failed there.. I had the time pressing me. 
Then as about the highlights, first of all thank you Marneus Calgar for your advice, but the problem was that the model was to be played on the field and not just to stay on a showcase, so I thought that I should do that extreme highlight so that to "lighten" the model on the table. I mean, if I wanted to paint it just for photoshooting it e.t.c. I 'd try smoother ones. But IMO those highlights, even if they are more realistic, on the table they don't show at all. Then if you have something to suggest to solve this problem, I 'd appreciate it!


----------

